# Tugboat's new crew



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Hi folks, say 'Hello' to Ellie, my new little buddy. 5½ months old and as mad as a box of frogs.








Not the best of pics, but she usually only keeps still when she is having a pee or a poo, and I didn't think you'd appreciate those shots!
We got back from near Burnley last night, with me having driven 600 miles in less than 24 hours. Dear old TB was not in good nick last night, but 7 hours in my scratcher has improved matters. Sun is shining as well.

I travelled up overnight Monday, collected her first thing in the morning and we had a difficult day yesterday. A 300mile journey in a noisy van was not the best way to spend our first day together. We stopped at most of the service areas on the way down for weewee breaks (her, not me, I still hang onto bladder control with fierce determination) and she got so excited at seeing me put on my coat that she immediately peed all over the carpet! This happened several times, but it was only old domestic offcuts so I'll just chuck 'em out.

When we got home and I gave her a tour of the house, she hurtled around in paroxysms of delight and widdled all over the place and had a dump too. I think the carpet shampooer will be getting some stick today!

I shut us in the bedroom last night as a damage limitation procedure. When I woke up this morning I expected things to be less than savoury, but not a thing. Result. I took her for a walk this morning before I even had my first cuppa, which was a bit of a shock to TB's system, but it's a lovely morning for a change so no real pain.

The journey down yesterday was a nightmare and seemed never-ending. The traffic densities, accidents, roadworks all over the place, delays and hold-ups were things I'm not really used to dealing with down here. How people live with that all the time I just don't know. The roads pretty much everywhere North of Gloucester were dire and I'm amazed my fillings are intact. Sheesh, driving the van is like having no suspension at all and the noise.....! On the way up I wore earplugs, how Ellie's sensitive hearing coped I don't know. I left the plugs out in sympathy and because of my sense of fairness.

The expansion joints round Birmingham fair shook us to pieces. I hate motorways, and hope my future journeys can be done at a more leisurely pace.

Off to reacquaint myself with vet bills this evening, still at least I don't have to send her to Uni!


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Thank you so much for your introduction to Ellie, I do hope that she has the patience to cope with you, it cannot be easy!
As for your journey from the backwoods of beyond, through gods own country where you recognised the vast numbers of cars (people) who have voted with their feet to live there. Please do not be so negative about the place, you may drive them all out to come and live in our little village  
Not being a dog fan myself, I do appreciate the joy it can bring to others. The chance to take long walks in any weather, throw away carpets, pay vets bills, buy food and make provision for it eventually being evacuated. Sounds like hard expensive work... no! My wife has cats!
The only bonus with cats is not taking them for walks.
A dog you can take on holiday, we have to pay someone to feed them every day when we go away. They cost us £700 in the autumn to be fed while we soaked up the Spanish sun, so I am not a cat fan either.

Be happy Tuggy!

Alan


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well done Tuggy,

She looks a complete delight  

Sandra


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Now there's a little lady with attitude I bet. Enjoy your time together! We have always had dogs and would never be without them. Maisie, our current Labrador was always our "meet and greet" department when we were motorhoming. She is sulking now we have sold the van and regularly hunts around the garden to see where we might have hidden it. As an alternative, I now walk her up on the North Yorks moors, when my legs will allow. On a long line, she roams all over, taking in the new smells. The beach is her other favourite, but then we have to wash all the salt out of her coat and paws - she will insist on going for a swim!

Enjoy!

Colin


----------



## janet1 (Feb 10, 2012)

Our Shih Tzu pup is now approx 5 months old. Still has the odd pee in the house but our Puppy Trainer said not to use the odour sprays you buy from the vet but to use Persil washing machine liquid (biological) watered down in a spray. The enzymes react with the wee and stops the pup from peeing in that spot again. Also, fragrant and much cheaper.

If you fancy some peace and quiet, I can recommend (again via the puppy trainer) to buy a hard rubber cone shaped toy with a hollow centre. If you spread the inside lips of this with cheap peanut spread (approx 34p from Asda), the pup will spend an hour trying to lick it out of the cone......pure peace and silence!!

Love your puppy! x


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

tugboat said:


> ....... and as mad as a box of frogs.


Sounds like you are made for each other   

She looks a smasher. I hope you have many happy travels together.

Phil


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

What a lovely looking dog!

Congratulations

Eddie


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

This proves beyond doubt that an owner does NOT resemble his pet. :lol:

If you need any fluffy toys (for the dog I mean) call in here. There are 2 Westies down the street and one of our Pugs regularly pops in and nicks theirs.


----------



## Suzysetter (Jun 19, 2011)

Well done and welcome Ellie,

What fun is ahead as you get to know each other .


Glad another Ellie, my Ellie is 20 weeks and a total joy.

Exciting times ahead


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

747 said:


> This proves beyond doubt that an owner does NOT resemble his pet. :lol:.


And what, pray, are you implying?

We are both extraordinarily good-looking and like being stroked by men! :lol:

Damn, another wet keyboard! :roll:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Suzysetter said:


> Well done and welcome Ellie,
> 
> What fun is ahead as you get to know each other .
> 
> ...


I named her after Ellie Harrison, another blonde who looks good from behind when out on 'walkies'! Er, maybe, did I say that out loud?:wink:

What's your excuse? :lol:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm thinking about getting one of those screen banner things for the MH (you know, those things that lads used to stick inside the windscreen of their Ford Escorts to make everyone think they had a girlfriend!) that says Mutt and Geoff! Whadya think folks? :lol:

Trouble is, to read right, the word Mutt would have to be on the driver's side! :roll:


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

It's true then. All the nice girls love a sailor. I was in the army and I liked naughty girls.


----------



## bb46 (Oct 26, 2008)

Our new pup is only 5 days old (!!!) so we have to wait until we get back from our trip to Morocco in March to pick him up from his mum. No pics until we visit him in a couple of weeks time. 

Interested to read that dilute bio-detergent is the best for 'accidents'....I suppose we can use the Formil liquid we get from Lidl to use in the cassette in the van.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Our Patterdale is 10 this year and still pees everywhere when excited and it doesn't take much for her to get excited, the postman being the most exciting for her :roll: good job I've got (warped) wood flooring

Ellie looks fab, enjoy


----------



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

Hello tugboat and Ellie!
Congrats on your adorable new family member. I'm a dog training instructor and teach puppy socialisation classes in London (probably a place you'll forever avoid judging by your post!). Anyway, I can see you're going to have your hands full over the next many months - very good luck to you! I'm grateful that I teach puppy classes - as much as I THINK I'd like another pup, classes remind me of what hard work it is.

All the best,
JacSprat


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks for all the lovely comments, everyone, I'm feeling very lucky at the moment. Knackered too, and the wallet is lighter after the first vet visit! Clean bill of health, yay! She did squeak when the vet stuck the microchip in her scruff, but she immediately forgave him which I wouldn't have done if he did it to me! :lol:


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi

I've always been a big dog man, GSD, rottweiler, belgian malinois all of which would rather rip your arm off than look at you.

Now I have retired we tried to live without a dog but it didn't work so along came Derek the schnoodle.

Little dogs are great, enjoy your time together.

James


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

Welcome Ellie and congratulations on your choice of owner - you should have some fun with him, as soon as you get him housetrained. best of luck, I'm sure you'll give him a lovely life - Marie


----------



## janet1 (Feb 10, 2012)

How about a little before and after......for Buster!

Then there's the injections, passport, kennel fees, smelly treats, cosy bedding, puppy training classes, basket for the electric bike, etc etc etc

Just loving it. Enjoy your Ellie xx


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Ugly little bu&&ers aren't they? 8O 

Ours is ten and still as daft as a brush. :lol: 

From engine start to wherever we are travelling, she lies on her bed between our seats without any fuss. (Yes, she's secure.)

We couldn't wish for a better companion. You've chosen well. :wink:


----------



## janet1 (Feb 10, 2012)

OMG. We've got one of those also!! Shih Tzu and Westie in one van...... Twice the love....twice the trouble. xx


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Hi James,

For some reason big dogs have never appealed to me (I couldn't handle one now anyway) and I find little dogs usually have characters inversely proportional to their size.

Derek (love the name-I can imagine you calling that at the top of your voice!) looks a real cutie. Bet you love him to bits.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

HurricaneSmith said:


> Ugly little bu&&ers aren't they?
> 
> We couldn't wish for a better companion. You've chosen well. :wink:


Ooh, go wash yer mouf out, you need to go to Specsavers. Everyone grins when a Westie approaches, they have smiley faces.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

But have you seen them running ahead of you?

All dumpy buttocks bouncing from side to side. It makes us both laugh.

But you are right, everyone loves them and stops to chat........A bit like motorhoming in fact. :lol:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Hi Janet,

Buster looks lovely, I bet those 2 pals get up to lots of mischief.

We saw a Shih Tzu at the vet's, with the long fringe, so I bent down and said to it "Is there anyone in there?". I didn't think it very original but the old lady owner thought it hilarious. Or.....she was very smart and being kind to me! :lol:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

camallison said:


> Now there's a little lady with attitude I bet. Enjoy your time together! We have always had dogs and would never be without them. Maisie, our current Labrador was always our "meet and greet" department when we were motorhoming. She is sulking now we have sold the van and regularly hunts around the garden to see where we might have hidden it. As an alternative, I now walk her up on the North Yorks moors, when my legs will allow. On a long line, she roams all over, taking in the new smells. The beach is her other favourite, but then we have to wash all the salt out of her coat and paws - she will insist on going for a swim!
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Colin


Hi Colin,

We're off to the beach tomorrow. Coming from Burnley, I fancy she probably hasn't seen the sea before, so it will be a treat to see her reaction. Ah the delights of a car/van (delete as appropriate) full of sand again after nearly 2 years being clean. :roll:


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Well chosen Tuggers! She looks adorable and I'm certain you will be very happy together.
We have always had dogs - total of 15 in 42 years and usually 3 or 4 at a time. We've cut back now and just have two Shih Tzus, both boys.They travel with us all the time across Europe and are just the greatest crowd pullers, always getting loads of attention.

Happy times and lots of fun to come!

Alan


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

You do realise he has only got that little doggy so all the ladies fuss around him at the meet at Croft in May! :roll: 

Good tactic.


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

barryd said:


> You do realise he has only got that little doggy so all the ladies fuss around him at the meet at Croft in May! :roll:
> 
> Good tactic.


Is that where the term 'dogging' originated? :lol:

Alan


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

HurricaneSmith said:


> But have you seen them running ahead of you?
> 
> All dumpy buttocks bouncing from side to side. It makes us both laugh.
> 
> But you are right, everyone loves them and stops to chat........A bit like motorhoming in fact. :lol:


Looks a bit like a squirrel chewing nuts! :lol:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

barryd said:


> You do realise he has only got that little doggy so all the ladies fuss around him at the meet at Croft in May! :roll:
> 
> Good tactic.


Shut it, Barry! I know you've rumbled me, but you don't need to pre-warn the girlies! Doh, now what am I gonna do? Shave? Shower? Spandex? 8O


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

tugboat said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > You do realise he has only got that little doggy so all the ladies fuss around him at the meet at Croft in May! :roll:
> ...


True story. I once found myself living in Chatham. It was a ghost town, the navy had recently left and the pubs were all struggling, many closed down due to lack of custom. Often I was the only customer. Sometimes though there might be one or two others staring into their pints. Nobody spoke. Then, for company, I started taking my dog (mongrel, rescue dog) with me. Suddenly people started speaking to me. This was because of the dog of course and not my scintillating personality. They would be eating crisps and he would stare, as dogs do, until he was offered a crisp. A conversation often followed. As more pubs closed the remaining ones gained their customers until there were a few that were usually quite busy. An evening in the pub with my dog became an enjoyable night out. So, to stay with the nautical theme, you don't have a dog - you have an Ice Breaker. Cheers!


----------



## chermic (Feb 15, 2013)

Tugboat, you are a very lucky man to have such a beautiful girl in your life. I wish you years of happiness together. She appears to be a delight  

I really miss my boy, he was 13 when we had to have him put down. He was a real mummies boy, Westies are such good fun.

Enjoy


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

She looks like a little belter, good luck with her.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Well, this is my sleeping arrangements sorted. Get yerself over here, I want to play before I go to sleep.









There are 3 dog beds in the house, including 2 in the bedroom. She won't go near them.

Females! Sheesh, I'll never understand them but ya can't help but love 'em!


----------



## bb46 (Oct 26, 2008)

oooh, isnt she gorgeous - and she knows that blue is her colour


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Oooh, what a bunch of softies y'all are!


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

Cute bugger, the dog not you :lol: :lol: :lol: .

As we have been trapesing around Europe we often have folk coming up to us and saying "Weren't you in so and so a few weeks back, we remember your dog, we were parked up along the beach" yada yada..

Fat dog is world famous round here :roll: .

ray.


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Ahhh, she looks lovely, as do everyone else's dogs (love the name Derek!).

Ours is the first bitch we've owned and she's very different to the two male dogs we've had in the past. This time we got a puppy cage (well, two as she soon outgrew the first) and it made life and toilet training a lot easier.

Enjoy Ellie. Our Pommie keeps us constantly amused, and occasionally fed - she exited a hedge this morning with a fresh partridge in her mouth!

Lesley


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

she is just fabulous

However you need a real dog

So I'll swap shadow for her at the Northern Meet

And you can practise with a real pain in the neck

You will love him

Maybe 8O 8O 

sandra


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

*Haircut day*

Chillin' out on the desk while Dad posts silly stuff on MHF









Hairy wee beastie









What a smoothie









Life is great, I pee on the landing and I get given a piggy's ear to chew.








Gerrof the settee with that stinky thing, you 'orrible wee squirt! :lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Tuggy

You are well gone

Hello is anyone in there????

Sandra


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Errrrr, nope! :lol: :lol:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I noticed in your first photo that your net curtains need washing. I am not being picky because if they are dusty, you can sneeze while peering through them at the neighbours and give yourself away.

The curtains look like they are from the 80's, the 1880's.  

No wonder you cannot get a woman, it must look like you are just after a housekeeper. You would be better off with a cabin boy. :wink:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Jumbo, you are incredibly astute, they are indeed from the 1980s. Since my divorce in 1992(?) they have been washed a couple of times, but are now so fragile that they are falling to bits under their own weight (bit like me then :lol: )

I spend hours perving at my neighbours under the pretence of doing something important on the laptop (I'm usually just posting inane twaddle on MHF).

If you know any available cabin boys, please let me know by pm, though I would ask that you first check they will fit in a barrel. I will provide the feather duster.

Ta, I think you're a gent despite what Barry says about you.


----------



## bb46 (Oct 26, 2008)

We've just been to see our new pup. Mum is a golden cocker spaniel and dad is a miniature poodle. He's only 15 days old so we cant bring him home until the end of March.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Awwwwwwwww, so cute, make sure you post more pics in due course.

I'm feeding Ellie on a dry food where the pieces are different shapes and colours. I keep telling her to eat her greens so she grows up to be a big strong girl. It worked for me! :lol: :lol:


----------

